# is a toaster oven good for reheating food?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

We don't have a microwave anymore, and I'm getting tired of having to reheat food on the stove, so I was thinking about getting a toaster oven. Do they work well for reheating food? Oh, and how much energy do they use? The reason I don't reheat foods in the oven is because it drives up the electric bill, and I'd hate to get a toaster oven and have it do the same thing.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I can't really speak to energy bill stuff, but I *think* the toaster oven uses a lot less energy than the oven. After all, it is heating a much, much smaller area.

We use the toaster oven to reheat a lot of things, and it works great! Better for dry things of course. But I assume you're reheating wet things on your stove.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We love our toaster oven, too. I use it almost every day. I have a pyrex dish that fits perfectly in there (as well as several trays and metal dishes). But, the pyrex is perfect.


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

That's what I do. We got rid of our microwave this summer, and I use it for leftovers almost every day for lunch. Ours has a timer on it, so I just do 350 for 20 minutes or so and it works well.


----------



## CluckyInAZ (May 4, 2004)

we have been microwave free for 2 years and use the toaster oven all the time to reheat leftovers. Dry or wet. It is fantastically useful. I highly recommend it.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Really? You would use the toaster oven for, say, mashed potatoes or stew? I guess you could.

The wettest thing I do in the toaster oven is pot pie.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Another vote for the toaster oven. I was microwave-free one year and I used the stovetop and the toaster oven for reheating everything. Worked beautifully.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

It's good for some things, like pizza reheating. But there are many many things I'd heat in the micro that would not work in a toaster oven.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm planning to get one because it is MUCH cheaper than heating up the big oven. But I also steam some things to reheat them. It keeps them from drying out.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Why not just heat up liquid stuff on the stove?


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momileigh* 
Really? You would use the toaster oven for, say, mashed potatoes or stew? I guess you could.

The wettest thing I do in the toaster oven is pot pie.


I would do stew on the stove or in the toaster oven. I have metal bowls that we use in it or I'll put in anything that won't escape the boundaries of the tray! The Pyrex sounds like a fantastic option. I love the toaster oven because it gets so hot so fast. I can heat things in it lickety-split!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, it works great! I use either the toaster oven or the stove top for all of my reheating needs. I only use the microwave for water and would love to see it go, but DH still uses it for his leftovers







:


----------



## CluckyInAZ (May 4, 2004)

I use pyrex dishes for storing leftovers. So even leftover soup is in a pyrex bowl in my fridge and it is super easy to just pop it in the toaster oven to heat it up. Sometimes I will stir something halfway though to get it to heat evenly.

My husband use to have a toaster oven at work and I would send his lunch in the pyrex and he would heat it up in there no matter what the food was. Works perfectly.


----------

